# Cavaliers VS Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Previous Games



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game #1*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(0-0) @* *Boston Celtics** (0-0)*

_*Tuesday, May 6th, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *TD Banknorth Garden*, Boston, Massachusetts










*HEAD COACHES*
​


> *Potent Celtics will test Cavaliers*
> 
> *East's top seed brings physical defense, plenty of star power to series*​
> *INDEPENDENCE:* When LeBron James first walked into the Boston Celtics' arena, then called the FleetCenter, five years ago, he had to listen to a bunch of stories about the famous Celtic mystique and the genius of legendary coach Red Auerbach.
> ...


And so it begins: the series we've all been waiting for. Can LeBron James lead the Cavaliers past a potent Celtics squad? If Cleveland wins this series, it would rank up there with dethroning the Pistons. It would take a tremendous effort from the bench players to consistently contribute (and not disappear every other game).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #1 | 5/6/200*

Cavs will want to win the battle of the boards, get out to Bostons' 3 point shooters, and make their own 3's to keep the defense punished for tilting toward Lebron. Limiting Turnovers will be huge because the Celtics defense is geared towards forcing turnovers.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Preview*

*Preview*​


> *WALTHAM, Mass. (AP )—* Doc Rivers got a chance to see another side of LeBron James in February, when the Celtics coach was running the Eastern Conference All-Star team and the Cavaliers forward was winning the game’s MVP award for the second time.
> 
> It wasn’t the shooting: Rivers has seen James score 30 points just about every time he’s played Boston. Or the rebounding that led Rivers to dub James “Shaq-at-guard.” Or the passing the coach compared to a Nolan Ryan fastball.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs search for Celtics' weaknesses*

*Cavs search for Celtics' weaknesses*​


> *Players review series with Hawks for pointers on exploiting flaws
> 
> By George M. Thomas
> Beacon Journal sportswriter*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs ready for Round 2*

*Cavs ready for Round 2*​


> When the Cavaliers and Celtics take the floor tonight in Boston, you can expect the same passionate play that fueled Cleveland past Washington in the first round of the playoffs.
> 
> The major difference, though, will be the increased star power when the defending Eastern Conference champions visit the team with the NBA's best regular-season record.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #1 | 5/6/200*

With LeBron shooting so poorly and turning the ball over a lot, it's amazing Cleveland is in the game, let alone have the lead. This is ugly, slow basketball but it suits Cleveland. This slow, drawn out pace is about keeping the game close until the end.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #1 | 5/6/200*

Big 3 from Wally. This game is going to be razor thin (provided Cleveland doesn't blow up).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #1 | 5/6/200*

Oh my goodness, what a scary, scary game this is turning out to be. The Celtics get the ball back with 1 second remaining on the shot clock.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #1 | 5/6/200*

Big tip in by Ilgauskas.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #1 | 5/6/200*

Then Kevin responds immediately with a nice shot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #1 | 5/6/200*

Killer miss by James there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #2 | 5/8/2008*










_*Game #2*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(0-1) @* *Boston Celtics** (1-0)*

_*Thursday, May 8th, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *TD Banknorth Garden*, Boston, Massachusetts










*HEAD COACHES*
​


> *Preview*​
> *BOSTON (AP) —* LeBron James says he won’t miss baskets like he did in the series opener between the Cleveland Cavaliers and the Boston Celtics. Neither, James believes, will Paul Pierce or Ray Allen.
> 
> James missed all but two of his 18 shots from the field Tuesday night in Cleveland’s 76-72 loss, including a layup that would have tied it with 9 seconds remaining. Pierce and Allen also went a combined 2-for-18, with Allen failing to score for the first time in 852 games.
> ...


While LeBron didn't have the sharpest game, the Celtics could have played better themselves. So Cleveland has to take their game to another level and expect an even stronger effort from the Celtics.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #2 | 5/8/200*

Nice job with the game threads Remy.

Lebron needs to bounce back tonight with a strong game and lead the charge early in this game. Ray Allen and Paul Pierce will both undoubtedly shoot better so the supporting cast will need to step it up again. 

Keep the game close, and we have a chance. This is a must win game if we realistically want to win this series I think. Winning 4 of the next 5 games against BOS would be extremely difficult.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #2 | 5/8/200*

Zydrunas is 4-4 from the field. Wow. He's coming out hot and aggressive.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #2 | 5/8/200*

Wally 2-2. So Wally and Z look decent early on.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #2 | 5/8/200*

I hope Ben Wallace can be treated and even if he misses the rest of this game, can return for the next.

That said, Cleveland is off to a nice start.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #2 | 5/8/200*

Cleveland is falling apart this 2nd quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #2 | 5/8/200*

Painful, ugly, pathetic. 

Lebron shooting under 20% for this series. No answer right now to the Boston defense. 

I had high hopes going into this series, now I just hope we don't get swept


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Previous Games*

I actually missed Wallace this game. Did you see how many rebounds we missed today off of fingertips. That was the big difference in terms of D.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #3 | 5/10/2008*










_*Game #3*_

 *VS* 

*Boston Celtics* *(2-0) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (0-2)*

_*Saturday, April 10, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*
​


> *Cavs’ Wallace doubtful for Game 3*​
> *INDEPENDENCE, Ohio (AP) —* Cavaliers starting forward Ben Wallace is doubtful for Game 3 of Cleveland’s playoff series against the Boston Celtics because of allergies and a left inner ear infection.
> 
> Wallace started but played less than 4 minutes in Thursday night’s game before he became dizzy and asked to come out. He staggered to the bench and had to be assisted by his teammates before the Cavs’ training staff stepped in.
> ...


While this series has that scary feel of last year when the Cavs were down 0-2 to the Pistons, the script is flipped a little. Last year, the Cavs were thrashed in the first game and in the second game, made some adjustments and had some positives to take out of the final moments. This year, Cleveland had a close game to open the series but were crushed in the second game. Regardless, the Cavs have to virtually win out from here. While Wallace wasn't setting the world on fire, his problems means more time will go to AV. And if Andy keeps playing poorly, the Cavs are in trouble. LeBron James must find his shot. Even the lay-ups aren't falling.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #3 | 5/10/20*

Cleveland is getting off to a nice start. The energy is great from the crowd.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #3 | 5/10/20*

Plus Ben Wallace is indeed playing and I hope he can be productive tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #3 | 5/10/20*

It's nice to see some movement off-the-ball. It looks like a different Cleveland team. That said, Boston may make some adjustments and the Cavaliers might have to make an in-game adjustment themselves. Coach Brown has made an adjustment in-between these last few games (thank goodness).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #3 | 5/10/20*

The Cavaliers have an excellent quarter to open the game. They score over 30 points, shoot very well from the floor and move their feet on defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #3 | 5/10/20*

Cleveland has a big lead at halftime (52-375). It is great to see Cleveland wake up and put up a fight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #3 | 5/10/20*

Great bounce back game for the Cavaliers. They win big and need to win again in Monday's game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Previous Games*

Nice job Cavs!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #4 | 5/12/2008*










_*Game #4*_

 *VS* 

*Boston Celtics* *(2-1) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (1-2)*

_*Monday, April 12, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*
​


> *James, Cavaliers shoot down Celtics 108-84*​
> *CLEVELAND (AP) —* While his famous daddy got dressed after the game, 3-year-old LeBron James Jr. practiced writing his letters and numbers on a dry-erase board inside the Cavaliers’ locker room.
> 
> First, he drew an L. Then, a 2.
> ...


Cleveland held serve and must do so again in order to make a series out of things. Hopefully LeBron's teammates continue their hot shooting and LeBron can join them in the effort. The team will need to keep players moving off the ball (especially James), keep hustling on defense and take it to the Celtics again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Preview*

*Preview*​


> *CLEVELAND (AP) —* Kevin Garnett stutter-stepped as he reached a potential right turn down a seemingly endless hallway early Sunday morning. After losing Game 3, he and Boston teammate Paul Pierce were on their way to a media interview room proving difficult to find.
> 
> “Where’s it at?” Garnett growled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #4 | 5/12/20*

SWEEET game 4 win

Lebron just needs to play his game and setup teammates and continue to avoid the forced shots

Great great win


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #4 | 5/12/20*

Man, what a great win. It's strange how much better we are defensively NOW than in the reg. season.

I mean, even Wally's been terrific on the D end. Weird.

Lebron struggled with his shot but was amazing in the 4th quarter. Typical James right there. If we keep going up in intensity through this series, we may win game 5. 

I certainly hope so, and it would not shock me at all. We can be EXCELLENT at times, and IMO we're better this year than last year. No reason we can't go back to the finals again.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #4 | 5/12/20*

I'm convinced that the Cavs really don't care about the regular season (especially in a year like this when they were just never healthy). They are flat out putting in more effort on the defensive side. It's like the regular season was just used to try to get guys into the flow of the game defensively. The Cavs are just better now than they've played all season.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #4 | 5/12/20*

Great to see the Cavs won. I'm on the other side of the world right now and just found out 8 hours ago that Cleveland won. LOL

I am trying to get highlights online.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #5 | 5/14/2008*










_*Game #5*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(2-2) @* *Boston Celtics** (2-2)*

_*Wednesday, May 14th, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *TD Banknorth Garden*, Boston, Massachusetts










*HEAD COACHES*
​


> *Preview*​
> *WALTHAM, Mass. (AP) —* The usual beds. The usual lockers. The usual baskets.
> 
> The usual questions.
> ...


At this point, the series comes down to the best out of 3. Knowing that Boston would have Game 7 on their homecourt, the Cavaliers must treat this game here as Game 7.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #5 | 5/14/20*

yep after blowing a 14 point lead in the first half, you lose to my celtics 96-89 we lead the series 3-2 and cavs fans forget about winning this series now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #5 | 5/14/20*



knicksfan89 said:


> yep after blowing a 14 point lead in the first half, you lose to my celtics 96-89 we lead the series 3-2 and cavs fans forget about winning this series now


Nah, not over yet. Cavs should win game 6 and given that Boston has barely won 2 of the 3 games at home (Game 1 the Cavs really should have won) CLE still has an excellent chance in this series. 

Especially with Lebron. He is capable of 20+pt halves as he showed in Game 5, so you never know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #5 | 5/14/20*



knicksfan89 said:


> yep after blowing a 14 point lead in the first half, you lose to my celtics 96-89 we lead the series 3-2 and cavs fans forget about winning this series now


How many teams do you consider "your" team? You seem to be a Knicks fan, Celtics fan, Lakers fan, etc.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #5 | 5/14/20*

I retract my prior comments. Cavs are done without Boobie Gibson. 

Tough year for the injury bug.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #5 | 5/14/20*



Basel57 said:


> How many teams do you consider "your" team? You seem to be a Knicks fan, Celtics fan, Lakers fan, etc.


Whichever team won the previous night, presumably.


----------



## Sammysummer (Jan 6, 2006)

Found this cool clip on YouTube of that awesome dunk Lebron had in game 4. Kevin Harlan's call of it made it that much more great. I'm really liking the TNT coverage of the playoffs this year, they do a really nice job with it. I think their announcers are some of the best.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Losing Gibson sucks alot, but it's all about game 6. If we can get momentum, 'tis possible. I think it puts more pressure of Wally and Sasha though, who can't heat up like Boobie can. But I can see Delonte reaching that level though, he's played awesome overall.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Cavaliers @ Celtics | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #5 | 5/14/20*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> I retract my prior comments. Cavs are done without Boobie Gibson.
> 
> Tough year for the injury bug.


Come on, have a litte faith! :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #6 | 5/16/2008*










_*Game #6*_

 *VS* 

*Boston Celtics* *(3-2) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (2-3)*

_*Friday, April 16, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*
​


> *Preview*​
> *INDEPENDENCE, Ohio (AP) — It’s do or summertime for the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> One more loss, and a second straight Eastern Conference title is history.
> ...


*

Nothing else needs to be said but win or go home.*


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #6 | 5/16/20*

Wow low scoring game

Happy yall won.

F the Celtics.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Celtics @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Playoffs | 2nd Round | Game #6 | 5/16/20*

another game 7 for the celtics. i hope cavs win, but even if they don't, how much have celtics got in the tank?


----------

